# tools & techniques in safety(Shell company)



## محمد منير حسن (29 ديسمبر 2007)

اليكم ايها الأخوة هذه المجموعة الهامة وهى 
tools and techniques in safety(shell company)
احدث الأدوات التى توصلت اليها شركة شل العالمية لتحسين مستوى السلامة 
اول presentation
http://mihd.net/3uf8qm
وشكرا يا بشمهندس سيد على سولك معلش اتاخرت عليك فى الرد انا الحمد لله ماشى فى موضوع الDrilling


----------



## sayed00 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد باشا
اولا شكرا خزيلا على الملف ... انا معك فى ان supervisor مهم جدا فى تنفيذ تعليمات و اجراءات السلامه فى المرحله النهائيه للعمل
لذلك عندى فى الشركه هذا الشخص يمر بمرحله تقييم و اختبارات قبل تخويله بهذا العمل و يعطى شهاده من القسم بانه يستطيع تحمل المسؤليه و العمل كمراقب للعمل

و اتمنى لك التوفيق فى المجال ... الحفر مجال كبير وفيه الكثير


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين وكل العام وانتم بخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2007)

ملف مهم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saidelsayed (14 فبراير 2008)

الله ينور يا بشمهندسين 
أنا مهندس safety جديد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً
جزاكم الله خيراً ياريت مواضيع عن safety of workover


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (2 مارس 2008)

thankssssssss


----------



## fraidi (5 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررر جدا


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

تشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## فلاح البصري (18 مايو 2009)

*السلامه*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (18 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks so much


----------



## الديب ن (19 يونيو 2009)

:1:لك كل الشكر وبارك الله فيك:1:​


----------



## تمبيزة (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

